# The best hog dog



## ninja (Nov 1, 2009)

I'd like to hear from everyone out there and see what's the best hog dog you've ever seen hunt, the way the dog hunted, what breed, range, etc.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Nov 1, 2009)

There will be as many opinions on this as there are breeds for sure. There are good and bad in every breed. Some like hounds or open curs and a majority like silent. I myself like my open cat up here in the mountains. I grew up hunting with my grandfathers fox hounds and enjoy hearing the race. I realize that in some areas where hogs are dog smart that they hit the trail when they hear a dog open.  That being said my best two dogs are an open track grade catahoula that has the coldest nose of any catahoula I have seen and a registered Foundation BMC . Wetherford Ben Line, He is totally opposite, very tight mouthed, medium range, slam the brakes on, hunt with any dog, male.  The rest of my yard is either NALC catahoulas or Ladner BMC  and cat pit crosses. I also have a few GSP and Bird/Bull crosses.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 1, 2009)

Birddog/Bulldog are best for me. Short/med range, will find and catch rite there.


----------



## GOTCHA (Nov 2, 2009)

anything that will wind him off the truck/boat/atv etc and will cast hunt - short/medium range...and fast enough to put the brakes on him and catch. o yeah... silent


----------



## DanS (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd guess I'd have to nominate 2 different dogs that hunted completely different.....

My old Black and Tan Florida curdog....Bo.....he's been dead for years......I love a dog that knows how to ride a truck, and this dog was the man,  medium range, rough baydog,  and watching him stop a hog was like artwork......you can catch more hogs with a dog like him down here in SW Florida, than anything else......

however, The most impressive dog i've ever been in the woods with is my buddies Luke dog,  Red/white Florida Cur......Nearly everything in my yard is off of or related to this dog.....looks like he got into a loosing fight with a chainsaw......I like him because of his raw hunting ability and drive......silent dog.....ride your truck or drop him out.....and then just go on hunting......track him up later in the night and go catch whatever he's running.......my buddy has left him overnight and gone back the next day and caught the hog he was running (or a hog anyway).....you want him back, you better cut him off and run him down......just raw drive.......

when you have a good number of hogs to hunt, Bo is a better type of dog......when you don't have a lot of hogs and you need to catch the ones you do find, Luke is better....... A lot of his sons are turning out just like him....


----------



## catch-n-tie (Nov 2, 2009)

pit bull-had many of them (still do)that hunt find and catch alone....you can not ever beat a hunting pit bulldog with any one dog...not a fla cur or a dogo can perform like what im talking about


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow.this brought back some memories. Everyones definition of the best dog is deferent.Mine is a dog that is sho nuff bad,never let's hogs get away,can make one when there is not one there,handles like a dream,takes the term rough to a new level.I've  never got to own one of these dogs yet.Don't get me wrong the ones that I got now get the job done.But there not in the league of the two dogs that I'm fixin to speak of. Both dogs come from a man named ronnie dykes in the mid 80s. My dad had the 1st one a female that was mutt / german shepard cross.she was red/white in color and carried her tail over her back. She had a med.nose and hunted 300/400yrd this was a good thing because of no tracking units. Daddy hunted her for about 8 years before she got cut real bad in the hip and she lost control of her foot.The 2nd belonged to donald gentry a very close friend of mine.it too was a female birddog/german shepard cross.She came along around the early 90s she was a pretty range dog I would say 600 yards to me that's a pretty good click when your on foot.she was white and black in color and also carried her tail over her back. Both dogs had a thinker coat like a shepard that allowed them to take the briars in a cut over day after day,they also could take the water all day long too.But I guess the main thing that set these 2 from the rest was their heart, they gave it 200 percent every time they were hunted I can't stress enough , I don't think that maybe a had full of hogs ever got away from either one of them. Oh yeh I almost forgot yep they were dead silent.Well I could go on and on and tell stories but this aint what you asked.My daughter is 10 and she hunts with me a pretty good bit in the winter time along with some of my huntin buddies kids,I hope that a dog will come along that they can say wow too,Right now they think that the ones I got now are good just wait till they see one of those great ones.


----------



## hog hunter20 (Nov 2, 2009)

Id have to say mine is bird/bull/hound all around track/bay/endurance dog. if bred the right way..but i have hunted with some mighty fine black mouths. And hogdogtw008 i agree with you ronnie dykes had some of the finest bulldogs back in the day and cur dogs


----------



## ninja (Nov 2, 2009)

I've hunted with some really good dogs, seth's old levi dog, larry parkers minnie gyp, my buddy dales boonie, michelle mears jimbo just to name a few.  I would say the ole man (treeing walker) I have right now is the best I've ever seen.  My florida cur gyp lucy is coming on strong, only time will tell.  There's nothing like seeing a great hog dog in action.  Thanks for the posts guys, keep it going.


----------



## DanS (Nov 2, 2009)

Ninja,
        A friend of mine used to hunt some with a guy named Seth who had a florida dog named Levi......did the levi dog get killed by a bulldog? Just curious if it's the same guy....


----------



## ninja (Nov 2, 2009)

*levi*

same guy.  He had his old levi dog that got killed by a bulldog.  I never saw that dog hunt.  His newest levi dog got killed by a gator.  That one was a dog. I saw him do things that I couldn't believe.  I offered seth 2,000 for him a few months before the gator got him.  Seths hunting a lot and doing taxidermy.  You can reach him at switchgrassoutfitters.com


----------



## DanS (Nov 2, 2009)

10-4, I believe i met him some years back when i delivered a puppy to my buddy at the brighten indian reservations baying......seemed like a nice enough dude.....

Those are some big names you dropped there in your favorite dog category........what about these dogs did you like....?

I've hunted with a couple of parker dogs and and handful of dogs from michelle.....didn't care much for any of them......

a good friend of mine does have one old dog from michelle that i like.....the other 4 or 5 i've been with i wouldn't feed

your the first person i've heard had anything good to say about the minnie gyp......i've never seen her go......the parker dogs i've been with had plenty of go wide.....but not much handle.....


----------



## ninja (Nov 2, 2009)

I really liked michelle's dogo/catahoula jimbo who found and caught three hogs by himself in the heat in the summer off the buggy.  I offered to buy jimbo but she wouldn't sell him.  Michelle told me that she sold a lot of the foundation dogs but the bulldog crosses were her best dogs.  I found that to be true on that day. The minnie gyp larry had was a machine with a super nose.  Most of larrys dogs can be cast into a block and they roll out and go hunting.  The ones I've seen larry hunt handle perfect, I can't speak for what other people have but larrys one of the only breeders I know that sells the pups before they hit the ground.  Most people find it hard to sell a finished dog must less a pup.    Seth's levi dog was a beast.  Everybody wanted that dog.  My buddy dales boonie dog is the best road dog I've ever seen.   Runs hard far out in front of the truck, hunts deep in the blocks, fast as lightning, finds and bays, hardly ever gets cut.  My old treeing walker I have right now hunts one block will come out, cross the road and go into the other block, will only open when he jumps, switches to chop mouth on the bay, doesn't ever quit the hog and never trashes which I've never seen in a hound.  My florida cur gyp will be on this list in a few years if she lives.  Just what I've seen, I'm sure there are lots of better dogs out there.  I know there are some real dogs from gary campbell and randy dominey out there I just haven't hunted with them.


----------



## CFGD (Nov 3, 2009)

my female pit in my avatar, read this and u will know why http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=427531


----------



## hog hunter20 (Nov 3, 2009)

I have hunted with about every breed of dog you can think of.. and they have been some sho nuff dogs but still to this day the best dogs i have hunted with wasnt even mine, they belonged to joe and gene brooks. them fellows had a way of making a dog into a hunting machine.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 3, 2009)

i heard that the brooks had some fine dogs.my dad hunted with them in the late 70s. i got a female out of their buster dog.i heard that that buster dog was out of this world.hog hunter20 did you get the chance to hunt with him? the dog was killed by a deer hunter i think, gary cambell told me that they went to court with the man that shot the dog and got around $20000.00 for him,thats a lot of zeros. the female i got from them is a might fine dog.i heard that gene passed away he was a true outdoorsman.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 3, 2009)

the 3 best breeds and crosses we have is #1-BMC/CAT,#2-Kimmer/BMC, and #3-Flordia Cur... they all hunt medium range, they will all hunt together or by there selves, kinda medium nosed, and very catchy. the female kimmer/bmc can wind pretty fair (furthest she has was about 3 to 4 hundred yards that we have seen)... one that we have comin up in the rankin is my pup he is 1/2 mountian cur,3/8 BMC and 1/8 pit he is the one on my avatar... hes not even a year old and been on the past 2 hogs we have dogged loves to hunt, still learning what he is huntins for, starting to wind but most of the time he has his nose on the ground, been cut twice, but very catch...  like the other ones i mentioned above... kinda worried about him thou he has no fear


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 5, 2009)

fellas this man want to hear about some legendary hog dogs,so do i. lets hear what yall got! we don't want to hear about all the other bla,bla,bla>just some good fellowship! if ya'll aint got nothin' then make it up. it will be better than setting in the deer sand lookin at this china berry cell phone.wondering if somebody is going to talk about somthing other than  bla,bla,bla, back  click ,no click ,  prespass,no kill all the hogs,click. lets hear about some sho nuff kicked out gear sideways bad hog dogs!


----------



## JohnE (Nov 5, 2009)

I would have to say the best dogs i have seen were Matt and Billy Bowmans dogs Bull, Spot and Missy. Those dogs caught ALOT of hogs when they were alive. I dont think I have seen a dog as good since I hunted with them.


----------



## hog hunter20 (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes i hunted with gene and joe a few times.. and They are legends in my book.. and yes that buster dog is at the top of my list..  but he is just one of many them fellows made out standing dogs.. And yes he one that suit against the deer hunter..


----------



## hog hunter20 (Nov 5, 2009)

hogdogtw008. im hunting a female thats the daughter of the peanut dog.YOu want to talk about a hog dog. She is on her way to making one..


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 6, 2009)

The penut dog you speak of. Did alan senyord own him at one time?


----------



## hog hunter20 (Nov 6, 2009)

possibly.He is a ole mixed up mutt but one heck of a dog.. he has just been recently castrated by a hog.So he will not be throwing any more pups.luckly i got one of his last litters..


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 6, 2009)

Hopefully the "Bocat" will be something a few hunters will be impressed with, only time will tell.  I sure hope some of these pups I will have very soon, actually anyday now....will get taken in by a serious hog hunter willing to train and test one out so I can get some more feedback.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 6, 2009)

Hoghunter20 I'm glad your little female is doing good I love to hear about good dogs.they make huntin a blast.I aske alan senyord about the penut dog today.he told me that the brooks boys found him at dump when he was a pup.I ask what he was his answer was "he looks like half redtick and half hog dog" he told that he could flat sure get done. I got my female breed that's out of the buster dog. I breed her to a cambell cur I got "buck" he's a fair dog catch a lot of hogs with him.she sould have pups the 18th of this month.maybe they will turn out you never know.


----------



## hog hunter20 (Nov 6, 2009)

yep sure enough thats the same peanut dog.. he looks have red tick and something else..and they did find him at the dump. if you have more pups than you can handle off of the buster dog and the cambell cur,i would def be interested in buying one. We are breeding my peanut female to one of my hunting partners cambell dogs named spunky..


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 7, 2009)

heck yeh i liked to have one of them crosses too. maybe we can trade on some pups just PM me. i can give you my number heck if nothin else we can talk about hog huntin i can talk a lot better than i use this computer.theres to many buttons,switchs,levers and stuff.


----------



## alpha1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I got a florida cur from shaun thats a top dog, my ben dog.   I know he's been banned from this forum and everybodys raggin him but thad dont take away from the fact that this florida cur I got from his as a pup is the best I ever had or ever hunted with. This dog is a long range, hard baydog that I can tell to catch on hogs or my bulls.  He's scarred up and has  a limp from a bull but I wouldn't be afraid to put him against anything out there.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah alph1 dont let these boy put a toll on u because they needed someone to bad mouth ok hes a nice fella iam fiftenn and i live about 6 hr away from him round trip and he took me hunting after we met half way but then brought me all the way home so they cant tell me he ant a good man and he dont have any good dog because ive hunted with him before.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 8, 2009)

alpha1 said:


> I got a florida cur from shaun thats a top dog, my ben dog.   I know he's been banned from this forum and everybodys raggin him but thad dont take away from the fact that this florida cur I got from his as a pup is the best I ever had or ever hunted with. This dog is a long range, hard baydog that I can tell to catch on hogs or my bulls.  He's scarred up and has  a limp from a bull but I wouldn't be afraid to put him against anything out there.



Alpha, are you shaun?? Its just kinda funny how you get an account rite when ninja gets kicked off and the only kinda post you have are braggin about how good shaun is, and nothing else.


----------



## hog hunter20 (Nov 8, 2009)

ha kinda fishy aint it redmond


----------



## alpha1 (Nov 8, 2009)

*randy*

My name is randy taylor from augusta, georgia.  My son was looki n around on here and asked me if this wasn't the same man I bought ben from.  He loves that dog and we'd planned on breedin im.  I met shaun one time, boughtthe pup and had lunch with im.  Just seemed like he kinda got teemed up on and banned.  Yall aint ever met him, I have.


----------

